# Why is Riyadh so under rated?



## Deira (May 25, 2013)

Ok Riyadh is very strict compared to most cities in the gulf, and I think that is the main reason it looses points compared to others cities like Dubai.

but that said, Riyadh is a very beautiful city. I lived there for 3 years and trust me the (standard) of things I found here was higher then most gulf cities. Things like food/restaurants, living accommodations, furniture, brand names etc... almost every thing is higher standard in Riyadh.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Then why do most Saudi's come to UAE, Qatar, or Bahrain for the weekends to relax and enjoy life?


----------



## Deira (May 25, 2013)

^ mostly because of freedom, though I dont think that many Saudis go to Qatar, they may go for business there, nothing else


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Deira said:


> but that said, Riyadh is a very beautiful city. I lived there for 3 years


Which Riyadh is that then as I certainly don't recognise it?

The airport is embarrassing mess reminiscent of an African airstrip building. The roads are carnage due to the complete lack of public transport, very many are half built and the entire city is covered with little piles of rubble. Sure, the hotels and compounds are nice but outside them I wouldn't walk around. It's not unsafe as in getting robbed but its just a complete mess of dirty dusty buildings, unfinished roads, incomplete construction combined with night driving that is appalling.

I fly in and out every week and wouldn't want to take my family there.

The young Saudis bailout to Dubai to do all the things they are not allowed to do in KSA and spend the weekend here, before returning now on a Saturday evening. It's why there are extra flights from Riyadh to Dubai on Thursday and back on Saturdays.


----------

